# I can hear YOU, you can't hear me.



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sorry if this is old news. Not sure I can search in tapatalk.

I'm thrilled with this phone in every way except my experience with it as... a phone. I find that a random number of minutes into almost every phone call allxof a sudden people can't hear me anymore. I can still hear them. It's happened on multiple ROMs and kernels, including stock. Is anyone else experiencing this?

Sent from my GT-P6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## jedikcc (Oct 30, 2011)

I have that same problem on at least one call per day. I can always hear them, but they can't hear me. I love everything else about this phone.


----------



## rossguy (Dec 19, 2011)

You are not alone my friend. Come join us on the Google thread. All information, frustrations, and speculation about the possible update that may fix this is there.

http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=24019

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

rossguy said:


> You are not alone my friend. Come join us on the Google thread. All information, frustrations, and speculation about the possible update that may fix this is there.
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=24019
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Awesome. Thank you.

Sent from my GT-P6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

My girlfriend has a Nexus and sometimes when we're on a phone call it sounds like her voice is very distant. I've made several test calls to and from her phone to see if holding the phone far away from the face replicates the issue but it doesnt.

It definitely doesn't seem to be muted because I can always hear her but its extremely quiet to the point where I have to hang up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

My brother has said he can barely hear me sometimes. I haven't had the issue of I can hear them but they can't hear me. When this happens I have realized that where they put the mic is where I put my pinky when using the phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

